# Hi!



## sashywashy (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi everyone!
I just wanted to introduce myself (jamie) and my kitten Sasha! I am so glad that i found this forum, and i am looking forward to sharing all my cat problems and stories with you all!
Jamie- :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I would love to see some pictures of your precious kitty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Morian (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi!
I'm new here myself,but I'm LOVING it so far.
Hope you will too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Post pics of baby soon!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Jamie and Sasha! I hope to see many posts and pictures!


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

yeah youre gonna love it ere  welcome sashywashy! (gr8 name)


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi guys and welcome!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

and looking forward to hearing lots of Sasha stories!


----------

